# PCT question for Test E/Masteron



## Staylean (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm taking Test E and Masteron together for 11 weeks. I'm curious about PCT. Last cycle I did Sust for 10 weeks and did nolva and clomid. I was told that was an over kill. Thinking of just doing clomid this time, 3 weeks after last shot for 3 weeks at 50mg a day. I don't mind adding in nolva at the same time at a 40/30/20 dose. Any suggestions. 

My masteron is Masteron E. 

By the way, I'm on week 6 and I still have my hair!!


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 8, 2013)

if you feel both are overkill then you can try something like HCG starting in week 8 at 500mg 2x/we going into week 12 as well where that is the only thing you will be pinning. then 21 days after last pin of test and mast you can run Nolva at 40/20/20/20/10. when i ran PCT i always found this to work great but you know what works best for you. just a thought. i wish you the best of luck which ever way you go. just for the record if you recovered well last time then it was not overkill because what "seems" like overkill to someone else may be just what the doctor ordered for you. 

VP


----------



## iwannabbig (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm getting ready to start a test/mast cycle and i'm a trt guy. My understanding is that I will not need to do pct because i'm never coming off test, just dropping back to my normal test dose after the cycle. Is this correct? Will I still need to take a AI? If so, do I take it during the cycle? What do I take and what is the dosage, thanks.


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 21, 2013)

iwannabbig said:


> I'm getting ready to start a test/mast cycle and i'm a trt guy. My understanding is that I will not need to do pct because i'm never coming off test, just dropping back to my normal test dose after the cycle. Is this correct? Will I still need to take a AI? If so, do I take it during the cycle? What do I take and what is the dosage, thanks.



you do not need to run a PCT and you should not need an AI since you are running Mast, however you should have some Arimidex on hand just incase and listen to your body. the reason i say just incase is because if your Mast is not really Mast you dont want to get caught without an AI handy. good luck bro! 

not giving you shit my friend because i am glad you are researching and i am glad you are here, just introduce yourself age, stats, goals, experience, and next time start a new thread with your question in the title so that others asking this same question could see it and also benefit from the answers, but its all good. welcome to ANASCI you are in the best place to learn.

VP


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 21, 2013)

Exactly. Trt=no pct.....it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 21, 2013)

iwannabbig said:


> I'm getting ready to start a test/mast cycle and i'm a trt guy. My understanding is that I will not need to do pct because i'm never coming off test, just dropping back to my normal test dose after the cycle. Is this correct? Will I still need to take a AI? If so, do I take it during the cycle? What do I take and what is the dosage, thanks.



to address your dosage question simply if your nipples begin to itch or the shower hitting them starts to feel too good:love1: simply take 1mg of Arimidex immediately and then 1mg again 2 days later then take .5mg twice a week for the next 2 weeks and you should be fine just listen to your body. 


VP


----------



## kubes (Aug 24, 2013)

Staylean said:


> I'm taking Test E and Masteron together for 11 weeks. I'm curious about PCT. Last cycle I did Sust for 10 weeks and did nolva and clomid. I was told that was an over kill. Thinking of just doing clomid this time, 3 weeks after last shot for 3 weeks at 50mg a day. I don't mind adding in nolva at the same time at a 40/30/20 dose. Any suggestions.
> 
> My masteron is Masteron E.
> 
> By the way, I'm on week 6 and I still have my hair!!



I have always had success running clomid and tamox together for pct along with hcg during my cycle right up to pct at 200-250 iu 2 x ew.


----------

